# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > حرفه ای: نقل قول: اضاف کردن برنامه به لیست open with ویندوز  با کدنویسی به زبان دلفی

## sobhan1990

سلام

من یک برنامه موزیک پلیر(به زبان دلفی) نوشتم. چطور میتونم برنامه ام رو به لیست Open  With ویندوز اضاف کنم؟ یعنی وقتی روی یک موزیک کلیک کردم امکان اجرای موزیک  به وسیله برنامه خودم ممکن باشه.

و میخوام اینکار به وسیله کدنویسی و به زبان دلفی انجام بدم.

مثل تصویر زیر:

----------

